# ISO low-sodium, tasty recipes, please



## babetoo (May 12, 2010)

am currently on a very low sodium diet. i sure could use recipes that have a lot of flavor and no or very low sodium. been converting some of my faves, but could always use imput from my fellow cooks


----------



## merstar (May 12, 2010)

I don't know what categories you're looking for, ie, chicken, fish, beef, etc., so to start with, here are a few of my favorite salad and chicken recipes. (By the way, have you tried Mrs. Dash spice mixes? They're great  - I especially love the garlic/herb one). 

CURRIED COUSCOUS SALAD WITH DRIED CRANBERRIES (I use chickpeas with no salt added, plus I cut down the salt in the dressing):
Curried Couscous Salad with Dried Cranberries Recipe - MyRecipes.com

CHICKEN SOUVLAKI SALAD (I only use 1/8 tsp salt in the marinade, plus I add onion powder, garlic powder, and cumin powder. Also, you could easily cut down on the 1/4 tsp salt in the yogurt sauce and/or use Mrs. Dash):
Chicken Souvlaki Salad Recipe - MyRecipes.com

CHICKEN GYROS WITH YOGURT-DILL SAUCE 
http://www.epicurious.com/recipes/food/views/4596


----------



## mcnerd (May 12, 2010)

I would recommend going to Penzeys Spices online and check out their salt-free spices and seasonings.  Best in the world in my opinion and they would give all your foods that needed flavoring without special recipes.


----------



## babetoo (May 12, 2010)

thanks merstar, very helpful.
just got a bunch from penzeys this week. you are right , they have super stuff. plan to order more but got to space out the costs. i love the idea of the smaller sizes,so if i don't like it, not that big of a deal.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2010)

babe.
how does chili-orange Talapia with brown rice and asparagus sound? there is 300 cals. 34gr.protein,34 gr.carbs,3.5 gr. fat 70 mils of cholesterol, 105 mils of sodium 4 gr. fiber 
In a large skillet heat 1 cup oj,1 cup low salt chicken or veggie broth,1 TAB crushed garlic and 1 tea. of red pepper flakes I would use less. heat over med heat til mix reaches a simmer....add 4 tilapia fillets cover and simmer for 12-15 min.Remove fish seve with brown rice and asparagus This is probably more than one meal, but I bet some of the fish would make a nice taco as a second meal with some cabbage slaw.
kades.


----------



## kadesma (May 12, 2010)

Here is one I like
Mexican style corn on the cob...Heat a grill to med high. Combine two Tab. of reduced fat mayowith 1/2 tea chili powder,and 1/2 tea lime zest.Put in small bowl and set aside. shuck 4 ears of corn and grill 4-6 min. or til lightly charr thurn about 3 times Now spread with the mayo mix and sprinkle with a little parm and enjoy..cut the recipe down and make one or two ears. 
enjoy,sodium --4 servings 104 mg sodium
kades
Brussels sprouts with bacon,thyme and raisins
Trim ends of sprouts and cut in half combine sprouts with 1/2 cup low sodium chix broth in a large skillet,cover and bring to boil,reduce heat and simmer 5 min. Stir in raisins cook and stir uncovered 4-5 min or til broth is absorbed Stir in 1 slice cut up bacon (make it low sodium) now add 1 tab. thyme when sprouts are as tender as you like.sodium this way is 110mg.
I have more and some desserts. The desserts I haven't tried but they look pretty good especially the grilled banana.Brussels sprouts 4-3/4 servings_=110 sodium
kades


----------



## MostlyWater (May 13, 2010)

You have to get used to going no salt or low salt.  It takes a while.


----------



## babetoo (May 13, 2010)

kadesma said:


> Here is one I like
> Mexican style corn on the cob...Heat a grill to med high. Combine two Tab. of reduced fat mayowith 1/2 tea chili powder,and 1/2 tea lime zest.Put in small bowl and set aside. shuck 4 ears of corn and grill 4-6 min. or til lightly charr thurn about 3 times Now spread with the mayo mix and sprinkle with a little parm and enjoy..cut the recipe down and make one or two ears.
> enjoy,
> kades
> ...


 
parm. cheese is very salty as is most cheese. i am only allowed 2000 ( units,grams,) whatever. most foods have natural salt in them, that must be figured . milk, margine, and so on. celery is very high and carrots. the raisins are to high in sugar for the diabetes. i did have brussel sprouts and leeks with unsalted butter for dinner. am certainly interested in the dessert ones. i am amazed at how fast i reach 2000. i am enjoying the challenge of making tasty food that is also very low in sodium.


----------



## babetoo (May 13, 2010)

kadesma said:


> babe.
> how does chili-orange Talapia with brown rice and asparagus sound? there is 300 cals. 34gr.protein,34 gr.carbs,3.5 gr. fat 70 mils of cholesterol, 105 mils of sodium 4 gr. fiber
> In a large skillet heat 1 cup oj,1 cup low salt chicken or veggie broth,1 TAB crushed garlic and 1 tea. of red pepper flakes I would use less. heat over med heat til mix reaches a simmer....add 4 tilapia fillets cover and simmer for 12-15 min.Remove fish seve with brown rice and asparagus This is probably more than one meal, but I bet some of the fish would make a nice taco as a second meal with some cabbage slaw.
> kades.


 
that sounds good enough to eat. thanks


----------



## kadesma (May 13, 2010)

babetoo said:


> parm. cheese is very salty as is most cheese. i am only allowed 2000 ( units,grams,) whatever. most foods have natural salt in them, that must be figured . milk, margine, and so on. celery is very high and carrots. the raisins are to high in sugar for the diabetes. i did have brussel sprouts and leeks with unsalted butter for dinner. am certainly interested in the dessert ones. i am amazed at how fast i reach 2000. i am enjoying the challenge of making tasty food that is also very low in sodium.


These are diabetic recipes, I'll give you the sodium count on any recipe Just remember these are more than a serving recipes so  can be  cut down.
kades
Here is one I like Makes 4 (1/2 cup)Servings and has 1mg of sodium This can be topped with fat free vanilla yogurt if you meal plan allows. 1-1/2 cups quarted strawberries 1/2 cup fresh blueberris 1/2 cup fresh raspberries, 1 teaspoon orange zest,2 Tab OJ 1/2 tea. lemon zest,2 tea. lemon juice 2 tab. sugar substitute.Stir all ingredients and refrigerate form 10 min to an hour.
enjoy kades


----------



## babetoo (Jun 7, 2010)

thanks , one good thing about this diet is it forces me to eat better. have been making homemade versions of many dishes. i.e. today i made tomatillo  salsa. no salt like the store bought and boy does it taste delicious. also eating more fresh veggies.


----------



## bakechef (Jun 7, 2010)

I like to cook from scratch and rarely use mixes, but, I ran across this one and it is really good.  The thing that shocked me is the mix has no salt in it, although it tastes like it does, very flavorful.  I often make it with 1 lb ground turkey and 1 can of white kidney beans (rinsed well to remove most of the salt) instead of the two pounds of boneless skinless chicken called for in the instructions.  the hot pepper comes in its own pouch so you can make it mild or spicy.   

Oh and I love salt and am not on a low salt diet, and it is still good.  Makes a really quick meal.  I found it near the gravy mixes in the grocery store.


----------



## babetoo (Jun 7, 2010)

thank you so much. i shop on line at von's market. once a month, found it and put in my cart. will look forward to it.


----------



## magnoliasouth (Jul 27, 2010)

I make my own spice mixes (old bay, taco seasoning, instant onion soup mix, blackening, barbecue spice rub, etc.) and always eliminate the salt from the recipe. It usually doesn't make much difference when it's measured out. 

I don't have any recipes to share because I use any and all recipes, but just eliminate the salt altogether (except for baking leavening of course). Really no one even notices. I have some picky eaters in this house too, so that says a lot. I have not told anyone in the house that they can't add salt, but I happily discovered that the salt shaker never needed refilling, so that spoke volumes to me.

When it comes to bouillon in recipes, I use Wyler's Sodium Free instant bouillon. It only comes in chicken and beef flavor, which is unfortunate for veggie lovers. I still love it! Walmart used to carry it, but dropped it as a product which is too bad. It's still available though because my local Winn Dixie carries it.

If you like spicy, then when you start dropping salt try adding a little spice to your dishes in place of it, or if you like garlic or onions, try adding more of those. It may help you adjust a bit faster because they all add great flavor.  

Happy Cooking!


----------



## ThatMike (May 4, 2020)

*Microwave Omlet*

I'm also on very low sodium.  My favorite quick breakfast is 2 mushrooms, diced into a bowl. Add 1/3 cup chopped kale, 1/4 cubed swiss cheese, and 1 or 2 eggs.  Microwave 1.5 minutes for 1 egg, 2min for 2.  Probably 130mg sodium for 1egg, 200 with 2


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (May 5, 2020)

If you're interested in a white chili recipe, I created one tht one me frst place in a chili cook-off.  The beauty of the recipe is that i don't add any additional sodium to the chili.  And if you want to cut the sodium further, simply purchase low, or no sodium beans.  Let the other spices and herbs do the flavoring.  This recipe si even better if you grill the meat over charcoal, then beak it up and add it to the chili.  The smokey met add great flavor, without adding salt, or MSG.  Here's the recipe.  It makes about three gallons, so you ca simply divide all ingredients by 3 to make a smaller amount.  Oh, and this chili doees't taste like chicken soup as do so many white chili recipes.  It tastes like chili, but creamy and with a lot of body.  Enjoy.

Chief's White Chili

2009 United Way Chili Cook-off, 1rst-place Prize-Winning Recipe, White Chili Category – The Chief's White Chili

   In past years, I made this same basic recipe, but with chicken or pork as the meat, and with more potent hot peppers.  So this year, I tweaked the herbs and spices, changed to ground beef, and reduced the heat.  Everyone who has tried this recipe has fallen in love with it.  It’s not as pretty as red chili, but it sure does taste great.  Try this recipe on a cool fall night.  It’ll warm you to your toes.

Ingredients:
* 24 oz. (3 cups) Great Northern Beans, cooked
* 24 oz. Pinto Beans, cooked
* ½ cup Salsa Verde (available in most grocery stores)
* 1 large white onion, diced
* ½ cup chopped green onion
* 1 tbs. Sriracha brand Pepper Sauce
* 2 tbs. Coriander,  ground
* 1 tbs. Cumin, ground
* 2 stalks Celery, sliced with leaves
* 1 ½ lb. Ground Beef (80/20 grind)
* 2 tsp. Kosher Salt, or 1 ½ tsp. table salt (reduce to 1 tsp. of salt to reduce sodium content)
* 3 tbs. fresh Cilantro, chopped
* 2, one-inch Serrano Chile Peppers, minced
* ½ tsp. white pepper, ground (or you can use black pepper)
* 2 cups heavy cream (1 pint)
* ½ cup Masa Harina  (can be found next to the corn meal at   
   your grocers)
* 3 tbs. cooking oil

Heat the oil in a large pan.  Add the diced onion.  Sauté over medium heat while stirring until the onion begins to soften (about 2 minutes).  Add the ground beef and flatten out.  Let cook for about 5 minutes and then break it up.  Stir and cook until the meat has lightly browned.  Add the remaining ingredients, except for the Masa Harina, and reduce heat to a simmer.  Cover and cook for two hours, stirring every twenty minutes or so to prevent the chili from sticking.   Taste the chili and correct the seasoning to your taste (add more salt if needed).  
   Place the Masa Harina into an eight ounce cup along with just enough water to form a thick paste.  Stir with a fork until all the lumps are removed.  Slowly stir in two tbs. more water.  This is called slurry.  Stir the Masa Harina slurry into the chili, and again cover.  Let it all cook over low heat for an additional ten minutes.  Stir and test to see if the chili is thick enough for you.  If so, then you are ready to serve up a bowl- full or two to your family.  But remember, like all great chili, this is even better the next day.  So if you can, cool it in an ice bath and place in the refrigerator for tomorrow’s dinner.  Serve it with some good cornbread, or nachos.

I know that this is an old thread, but the recipe is still good.  I like to share.

Seeeeeya; Chief Longwind of the North


----------

